# Best DOC of socal USSDA teams?



## uburoi (Jul 7, 2017)

Discuss. Thanks


----------



## MWN (Jul 7, 2017)

What does double PASS have to say on this subject?  There is absolutely nothing of value any of us could offer because we have not conducted an audit of the various DOCs and programs.  The MLS connected DA's have an advantage ($$$$$) that the non-MLS DAs don't.  This is not to say the MLS DOCs are not good, they are.


----------



## younothat (Jul 8, 2017)

MWN said:


> What does double PASS have to say on this subject?  There is absolutely nothing of value any of us could offer because we have not conducted an audit of the various DOCs and programs.  The MLS connected DA's have an advantage ($$$$$) that the non-MLS DAs don't.  This is not to say the MLS DOCs are not good, they are.


Double pass has only worked less than 100 or so clubs since 2015 so far  and it cost big $ that US soccer is not fully providing.   

Every MLS soccer franchise and each Full DA member is/was suppose to go through the process but still hasn't been competed yet and may never be for all the clubs.   

The assessments are still going on for MLS members,  LA Galaxy has been done but there are others like SJ quakes not  yet..  For the Non-MLS academies Real So Cal and DeAnza  have been through the assignments but several other clubs haven't .     There are many clubs that have dev sets of teams (U12-14,5) but not full DA that are not a priority for double pass unless they hire & come up with the big $ for those.


----------



## travisty (Jul 10, 2017)

I don't have kids at the club, but I've heard very positive things about Teddy Chronopoulos at Pats.


----------

